# New here..



## JOKER (Jan 11, 2020)

New here.
Not there.

You know me. Green hair villain.

Not new to the game. Love research, physiology and taking long walks on short beaches.

In all seriousness, thanks for having me 
Looking forward to learning and sharing.


----------



## GearPro (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome. Lots of good research gets posted up here. Enjoy.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome "JOKER"! Looking forward to reading your posts...…….


----------



## pupu (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome Joker.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 13, 2020)

:welcome:


----------



## JOKER (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks guys for the welcome. Question..how do I locate the mobile view so it’s a tad bit easier to use on my phone? Thanks


----------



## oldie59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome .


----------



## odin (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome joker. Great username!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome to ANASCI Joker, pleasure to have you here with us.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome Joker.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2020)

:welcome:


----------



## Victory (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome Joker.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 13, 2020)

Welcome Joker, this a great board full of research and knowledge


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

Welcome bro


----------



## Viking (Feb 21, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Mutant 75 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey bro


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome Joker.


----------



## grizz (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Durro (Mar 3, 2020)

Look what the cat dragged in!!!! Welcome to AnaSci bro!


----------



## pupu (Mar 3, 2020)

LOL.





Durro said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!!!! Welcome to AnaSci bro!


----------



## SURGE (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome to ANASCI.


----------



## RedBird (Mar 29, 2020)

Durro said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!!!! Welcome to AnaSci bro!



The cat got me too.


----------

